# wreck



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Sorry ,, but this kinda does not fit the rving thing ,, so the moderator can delete if wished ,....
Anyway i was out on the road today ,, and witnessed a really bad wreck ,,,
I seen this guy flying down the hiway and he hit a tractor ,, the next thing i sen was a car flipping and rolling and rolling ,, the guy on the trator was thrown off ,,, anyway ,, being on the volunter FD i thought i should stop ,, so i did ,, and radioed it into the (out of my county FD , I carry a twoway on me at all times) they wer aware of this and had people on the way ,, so i told them i would give them a report ,,, i had one guy pinned in the car that flipped ,, ans the guy on tractor was ok ,, at that moment ,, anyway i stablized the guy in the car,, and then a bunch of people came running to and said the guy that was on the tractor fell down and he is not breathing ( i am also a paramedic ,, bty my post name is also my radio number) anyway i had another FF take care of patient 1 ,, and went to patient 2 ,, by the time i got to him he was breathing kinda ok ,, now the rest of the emrgency people starting showing up and it got easyier ,,, but i tell u have have commanded alot of accidents scenes before ,, but this one went to total kaos in a matter of seconds ,, both patients wer transported ,, non emergency to the hospital ,, but waht i saw during all of this ,, was hard to believe,,, i am just glad that niether patient had to be flown out by helicopter,,, that was a relief


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 31, 2007)

Re: wreck

Sounds like it was good you were there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Re: wreck

I did not think i was doing any good at the time ,, boy this was one that i will rember ,, it goes into the brain file,,after the headless man car wreck ,, u never get used to this stuff ,, but u gotta do it ,, after all u'r helping out people that u don't even know,, i hope that if I ,, were in such a situation ,, that there would be people at there that would not think of anything else than helping I hope this world is not turning on itself as far as people helping people out


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Oct 31, 2007)

Re: wreck

I had an employee once that probably would be glad to see you around. 

Somebody ran into him in the rain and that car smashed into the bridge rail and stopped. His pickup didn't stop, jumped the rail, and landed below on all four wheels within 10 feet of the river bank. One of the calls he made was to his wife, who came down the bank to stay with him. His back was cracked painfully.

The cops investigated the accident in the rain on the bridge. No one even looked for him or his truck! Eventually, him and his wife dragged theirselves up the bank to her car and found that everyone was gone! They had to call the cops back!

Nice job, Rod. They might never tell you, but they'll remember you were there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Re: wreck

Thanks Paul ,, just doing my voluteer job ,, i hate seeing people in pain and distress ,, but i did not get into the FD to run around with a radio and a shirt with FD on it ,, i did it to help people ,, kinda like my rv buss,,, i do it for money ,, yea ,, but if i can fix a prob without charging ,, i feel better ,, the adreline rush of pulling a child from a burning house is one that most will never forget ,, but the ones that haunt u (not a pun due haloween) is the ones that u pulled out after the fire or wreck was over ,,, they stick with u...
But u gotta go on and live u'r life one day at a time ,, and thank the good lord above that he still has u around to perform these task ,, be it a rv repair for free or a hurt person in a wreck,,, i feel better knowing i did TRY to help ...
BTY Paul ,, i know u like my adventure stories ,, so this i kinda a real life one   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Re: wreck



Thanks Rod for being there. As a retire chief officer of 35 years of service and retired at age 57. I have never met such dedicated people as fire fighters. who never look at the danger for themselves but how to save /help those in need. Although I have never met you it give great pleasure to call you a brother. being a fire fighter is like being a Marine that is ONCE A FIRE FIGHTER ALWAYS A FIRE FIGHTER!!!!!!

GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 1, 2007)

Re: wreck

The first class I ever taught was "Physics for Firefighters."  It was a course offered through the local community college for a group of professional firefighters who were going for their associates degree.  I taught the course (2 semesters) in the main firehouse and typically 1/3 of my students were on duty.  It was always amazing to be there when the alarm sounded.  The dedication and professionalism of the men and women I worked with for that year never ceased to amaze me.  

One evening, the engine company came back to the house after a call for a house fire.  They had lost a child in the fire and were devastated.  You would have thought every person in the room had just lost a personal child.

I admire and appreciate the people like you 730 and H2H1 who put their lives on the line every day so that others stand a better chance at having a long, quality life.  THANKS!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

Re: wreck

I know u guys mean well ,, and thanks for the support ,,, but as posted earlyer ,,, i am not looking for praise or a pat on the back ,,, i am just doing my job (even though volunteer) but if u were in a bad situation ,, fire ,,wreck whatever ,, u can bet u'll see me there ,,, again i not knocking the thank u's ,,, but i do thank u in my own way ,,, if i pull outta house fire ,, or a bad wreck ,, and u'r alive ,, then u just thanked me     :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 2, 2007)

RE: wreck

hey 730,(Rod) I wasn't patting you on the back or feeding an ego. Like I said as a chief officer I know those who need attention and I didn't put you in that group. As a volunteer in fire service that in it self speak highly of you. keep up the good work and a pat on the back or a much appreciated thanks will just blow you away. God Bless---Hollies


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Re: wreck

no prob Hollis ,, i just like being me and rving    :bleh:  :laugh:


----------

